# When will 2005 Formula 1 schedule be announced?



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

My wife and I will probably be taking Euro Delivery of an X3 in the spring and I was hoping to catch a race, most likely Imola if it's on the schedule, while we're there.

When does the FIA usually announce the schedule for the following year, and how easy is it to get and how much are tickets to the races? What is parking/transportation like?

Thanks,
-MrB


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The scedule is normally out late the year prior.

Tickets can be VERY expensive, hard to get, and the traffic/parking situation horrible. But you will love it. 

I would look into one of the GP tour people to provide tickets,and transport to/from teh track. No sense in taking a brand new car to park with a LARGE crowd.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

You were right. Those tour packages are pretty expensive.

I wonder how one would just get a spot on the hills beside the track (this is for the San Marino GP), not necessarily in a grandstand. How much to the tour operators mark up their ticket prices?

-MrB


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Hands down my choice in Europe would be Spa. 2nd would be Monte Carlo.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Unfortunately, because of my wife's Passat lease end dates, and my promise to her to visit Tuscany and the Lake District, the San Marino GP would be the only one available to us. I suppose Monaco would be possible, but that would be pushing it a bit too late in the year.

-MrB


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

As I understood it, this year's San Marino GP was the LAST race there. It will be dropped from the schedule.


-


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> As I understood it, this year's San Marino GP was the LAST race there. It will be dropped from the schedule.
> 
> -


Hmm... I didn't pick up on that when I watched the race. I thought that they were just considering dropping it from the schedule.

Some of the F1 tour companies already have tour packages available for the 2005 San Marino GP. Not that they have any inside info, but if they're already selling packages, it would seem that they're pretty confident that the race will still be held there.

-MrB


----------



## maryann (Aug 2, 2004)

*formula 1*

undefinedHi Bruce - my husband wants to attend the formula 1 race in magny cours france - have you been there - know anything about 2005 tickets? You said your favorite race in europe would be 'spa.' - Spain? We checked out Monte Carlo this year - expected it to be expensive but accommodations were prohibitive!!


Bruce said:


> Hands down my choice in Europe would be Spa. 2nd would be Monte Carlo.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Spa is the Belgium Grand Prix*

Spa (Spa Francochamps) is the Belgium Grand Prix. One of the greatest, and from what I can tell from TV, a very beautiful track. Check the SPA website for the track map, and 2004 ticket prices.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I went to Monza last year and it was a great trip. You stay in Milan and can fly in and out of there. We went with a tour so they got the tickets. And yes the tickets are very expensive.


----------

